# Apps wifi ipad



## Cédric74 (25 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Je cherche une apps qui permette de localiser des réseaux wifi "libres" sur une carte. Je ne sais pas si ça existe. Mais comme ça je pourrai aller directement dans les rues, lieux, où il y a du réseau accessible. Ça m'éviterait de me promener le nez collé à l'ipad en attendant la recherche de réseau.


----------



## Cédric74 (26 Août 2011)

Je viens de trouver une app gratuite : "wifi finder" qui semble correspondre à ce que je cherchais. On verra à l'usage.


----------



## djpoulet (26 Août 2011)

WiFi Finder est tres pratique comme application. 
Il est même possible de télécharger toute la base de données pour une consultation offline. 
Le nombre de hotspot recensés est impressionnant et on peut les filtrer entre les payants et les gratuits.


----------



## hmbd (26 Août 2011)

"free wi fi finder" est pas mal aussi


----------

